# DAO-Datenbankzugriff aus Excel nach Access2007



## dignsag (16. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes Scenario:
Ich habe ein Formular in Excel welches mir Daten aus Access abholt. Hat bisher mit DAO alles ganz toll funktioniert. Der Datenbank aufruf sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
Dim NewDB As DAO.Database
Set NewDB = DBEngine.OpenDatabase("Datenbank.mdb")
```

Jetzt kommt aber Access2007 daher und meint ein neues Datenbankformat einführen zu müssen (ACCDB). Wenn ich jetzt also versuche mit oben genanntem Code eine *.accdb Datenbank zu öffnen sagt er mir:



> Nicht erkennbares Datenbankformat: "C:\Datenbank.accdb"



Schlau wie ich bin habe ich natürlich erstmal meinen tollen Ratgeber "Microsoft Access 2007 Programmierung" herangezogen. In diesem steht aber genau der gleiche Codeabschnitt drinne, den ich oben beschrieben habe, und das es so funktionieren müsste. Tut es aber nicht.

Jetzt frage ich mich, was mach ich falsch? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Problem.

Vielen Dank erstmal.


----------

